# I couldnt say no.



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

We went to get more chicken food and found out they just got a shipment of 2 day old silkies. Other half says you wanna get one? I'm thinking YES! But at the same time it's like no, that's twice the work, we'll need a bigger house for them blah blah. We only have Pheobie our indoor buff silkie pet. After looking into the brooder and seeing how cute they were I gave in and said ok. So here's our un named white 2 day old silkie. He has red on his head, they said that's how they separated the whites from the crowd.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok listen carefully, this WORKS!! Feel the top of his head. If you feel a depressed spot, or small crease in his head where a comb would eventually be, it is a roo. If there is a raised spot there, it is a pullet. This can only be done with very, very young silkies, and worked every time I ever tried it on my flockers.

Now hand the baby here, and step away slowly...


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Now you tell me, hahaha jk jk so I'm feeling a small comb for a roo and just a bump if its a pullet?

I forgot how noisy they can get as chicks lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

No, a depressed spot, or a inverted creased spot, it is a roo. If it is raised, it is a pullet. Sounds crazy, but it was true for me!! Is this gonna be a rotten housechicken??


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

If I felt correctly its depressed, this is right above the eyes? Cause its depressed right above the eyes but go a lil further to the back of the head(still on the top of head though) then there's a bump.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh and yes this will be another rotten spoiled house chicken lol help me as I have turned into that crazy chicken person. On top of my 3 button quails, a sun conure, a cockatiel, and a lovebird. Oh and 15 button quail eggs in the bator that my two females had laid. Oh boy!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yet another house silkie with bling.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha yes, I'd have to get a bling'd out ring for this one too!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Adorableness! I love them! Silkies are like the cutest! I have two one month old partridge, and one 21/2 month old blue! I am likely gonna get one more! Congratulations! How are they doing? You must be one proud momma! They are too precious! I have silkie fever!! When I was looking for the breed I wanted I saw so many wonderful breeds, then I saw the silkie, it was all over after that!! I'm so in love with the little powder puffs! They are truly beautiful to me!! Have you named them yet? If yes, what are the names? I'm so happy for you! Keep the pictures up! Can't get enough of the pictures! They are beautiful!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Robopet , you are going to the birds!!! I love the white Silkie! How cute.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If he had a mohawk, that is the depressed spot. It runs the top of his head from front to back. Maybe about 1/2 inch long. What's his name??


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

realsis said:


> Adorableness! I love them! Silkies are like the cutest! I have two one month old partridge, and one 21/2 month old blue! I am likely gonna get one more! Congratulations! How are they doing? You must be one proud momma! They are too precious! I have silkie fever!! When I was looking for the breed I wanted I saw so many wonderful breeds, then I saw the silkie, it was all over after that!! I'm so in love with the little powder puffs! They are truly beautiful to me!! Have you named them yet? If yes, what are the names? I'm so happy for you! Keep the pictures up! Can't get enough of the pictures! They are beautiful!


I too fell in love when I saw this breed. That I decided that this will be my house pet. I've always wanted more but kept telling myself one I'd enough. Then I saw this 2 day old one and couldn't resist. Plus I wanted a white! Lol he's doing great already attached and fallows me like I'm his mama.



kaufranc said:


> Robopet , you are going to the birds!!! I love the white Silkie! How cute.


I am! It's not even funny, they take up all my time. But it keeps me sane, so it's all good. Hahaha



fuzziebutt said:


> If he had a mohawk, that is the depressed spot. It runs the top of his head from front to back. Maybe about 1/2 inch long. What's his name??


Ok, it seems I may have a roo then? We'll just have to see. Thank you so much, I just have to hope I get a quiet roo if he a loud crow'er then I'm afraid my neighbors might not be happy as he'll be indoors. I have people living under me. But at the same time hmmm.... What if my Pheobie will have fertile eggs with this one and more silkies, YAY!!! Lol I wonder what a white roo and a buff hen babies will look like?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Darn it robopetz!!! Quit making me want a silkie!!! I am done at the nine mix of girls I already have!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gonna have to change your name to "2many"chicks. Or 9 chicks I suppose. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Nope, the name is:

7chicks
iswhatIstartedwithbuthenIsawtheseandhadtohavethemand2likethose!

AndthenonewasaroosoIkepthimandguesswhathewasdoingnowIhave

7chicks
inthebrooderthatshouldhatchbuttherearemorethatwillgointheincylater



Step away from the wine fuzz...


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Y'all are too funny!



7chicks said:


> Darn it robopetz!!! Quit making me want a silkie!!! I am done at the nine mix of girls I already have!


So what's one more? Haha jk jk


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuzz it's good to see that's what goes through your brain cause that's what goes on in my brain too! Just like that.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Darn it robopetz!!! Quit making me want a silkie!!! I am done at the nine mix of girls I already have!


oh no, Honey! You DO want a Silkie. I know you do. 
Mama Rosa laid me an egg this morning. First since her brood came with her here at Thanksgiving.









shown here with an ordinary old bought one...


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on your egg!

Lil chick is 8 days old today, here Is Pip. Yes, we finally found a name for him/her.. Pip. They grow so fast. Already has wing and feet feathers showing. This pic was taken seconds ago, just chillin in my palm so quiet and calm. Such a good chick!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This would be an excellent ID photo. Nice pic of little Pip.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Robopet , you are going to the birds!!! I love the white Silkie! How cute.


George is doing great, he likes having a crowing contest with the big buff orpington. the buff is louder but George just doesn't give in.

oh also if you find someone who would like a youngster silkie boy
i have 4 in the woodshed pen. they are not all that happy that i removed the girls.


----------

